# API climbers



## gobblergitter (Jan 14, 2006)

I currently own 2 Buckshot Bigshot climbers. They are very comfortable but if you take them in and out of the woods with you every hunt, they are cumbersome and loud. I have a buddy who has the API Grand Slam climber and he was ready to climb before I got my bottom piece on the tree. I'm looking into getting one, but I weigh around 275 lbs. Are they really safe? I know they are one of the more popular stands on the market. I just get concerned about getting 20 feet off the ground at my size. I definitely need to change my hunting stratedgy and get more mobile and I feel this is the way to go. My Buckshots are just too loud to set up on the hunt. I need to put them in a good spot during bow season and pull them out when gun season goes out. Any thoughts?


----------



## Count Down (Jan 15, 2006)

Grand Slam Super Mag - API's most rugged climbing treestand ever, capable of supporting up to 350 lbs.  This is a sweet stand for comforts sake...vice a tree facer.  I have the magnum, not the supermag, but I love it..It's light, fairly quiet.  Get some carpet strips for the base to keep your boots from making a ton of noise when getting adjusted. Other than that....it's good to go...my .02....


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jan 15, 2006)

API's are an awesome stand. Fairly easy to set up and easy to climb. Be sure to put the pull straps on both the bottom and top peice when you get to where your going cause they can be just a bit tipsy.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a API grand slam star extreme, and it is probably the most comfortable portable stand, that  I've ever hunted out off.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 17, 2006)

api grand slam supreme here , great stand........


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the API Grand Slam Magnum Supreme, the American made version. (I understand the newest ones are now made in China.) Had I to do it over, I would have purchased the Summit Goliath. I bought a Summit Viper after I bought the API and for me the Summit is much easier and faster to attach to the tree. As for comfort and stability, I would rate both equal. Just my $.02


----------



## Paul White (Jan 18, 2006)

I weight 240 and use an API Predator and I'm not scared to climb. I'm sure those magnums and supermagnums would be really safe.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 18, 2006)

*Api.*

Great stands..


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 18, 2006)

SwampFox and I are on opposites on this one. I have a couple API grand Slams and a couple summit vipers. For me, it's easier to climb with the API but I like the ease of the viper as far as connecting the cables. Both are very comfortable unless you are pretty large in size. And I feel very save in both especially if I have my hunter safety system vest on.


----------



## hunterb (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a bigshot and my buddy has the API and funny thing here is he says, how can i get up so fast and quiet....I have been sitting in treestands since I was 10....attaching the old Baker to the tree, so i guess I can get up quick and quiet from experience....I absolutley love the buckshot....i have tried my buddys API and no thanks for me.....sticking to the Buckshot, off season practice in the yard may also help...as far as noisy going thru the woods....mine doesnt rattle I cinch the cinch straps down pretty good, I do know if you dont get it in the right carrying configuration it can rattle around.....


----------



## duckbill (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got the API Grand Slam Shooting Star.  It's the most comfortable climber I've ever used.  It's a little heavy to be dragging in and out if you have a long walk.  Otherwise, it's a goodun'   .


----------



## REDBREAST (Jan 26, 2006)

a fellow would have to be mighty clumsey & a novice at climbing; in my opion" not to adore the quick setup & quietness of an API climbing stand.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a API (american made) that I've had for a long time. Really comfortable stand, only drawback is the cable wearing the rubber coating off. I also put some good backpacking straps on mine from the Army Navy store. One of the best stands I've ever owned. Would like to try a Summit though, its looks like their cable system is easier to use.


----------



## JBird227 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have been using a API bowhunter for a few years, and this last season I bought a Summit Viper X5, and all I can say, is sell the API and GO BUY THE SUMMIT!


----------

